# Do you allow passengers to smoke in your car?



## ATLrider

Do you allow passengers to smoke in your car?

Atleast once a day i get someone who asks.
One pax, even said, "i wished uber allowed an option to chose a smoking friendly driver".


----------



## getemtheresafely

For my car its no cigs or vaping.....


----------



## duggles

Ew, no. I even had someone ask one night if I'd wait for them to have a smoke when I pulled up to the pick up and they weren't even ready. I said "No." And then the guy claimed to be an Uber driver who would do the same for his clients. He then chose to get in instead of smoking. Terrible ride.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

If it will get me a tip and 5 stars. Ozium is your best friend


----------



## MiamiFlyer

Official Uber Policy is No Smoking.
I was attempting to find a reference on their site, but alas, they don't even do a good job of informing customers of this.


----------



## duggles

Orlando_Driver said:


> If it will get me a tip and 5 stars. Ozium is your best friend


Not for cigarette smoke. Ozium works great for pot, which dissipates as it is and doesn't seem into fabric. But covering up perfume or cigarettes, Ozium don't cut because that kinda shit gets into the fabric.


----------



## buster11xx

Only been asked once in 1200 rides. I think if the car looks like it has not been smoked in most are respectful enough not to ask.


----------



## duggles

I love the ones that are in the middle of smoking a cigarette as you pull up. Pretty close to smoking in the car at that point since they stink it up just a much when they get in as if they were still burning.


----------



## Jalcmkzv87

I will not allow it as it is my personal car, and I drive my wife & baby boy in this same vehicle.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver

Gross. No.


----------



## driveLA

I have at times, haven't at times. 

It just depends on the ride .


If pax is cool. If it's a good fare. How much time I will likely have to air out in between the next fare. If I remembered to bring the febreze. 

Out of like 500 rides, only 5 have asked, only 2 have been allowed.


----------



## ATLrider

i had to look up this product. but my answer is still NO,


----------



## StephenJBlue

No and No.


----------



## mp775

No, and if you are finishing one as I pull up or smell like cigarettes when you get in it's an automatic 4-star maximum if you don't tip.


----------



## duggles

Agree with @mp775. The stench of smoke coming into my car is an automatic deduction of AT LEAST 1 star.

I've noticed these smokers will also have closer to a 4.6 avg rating as well.


----------



## Selcric

ATLrider said:


> i had to look up this product. but my answer is still NO,


I recommend the country fresh as well. Both do the trick.


----------



## Rockwall

No one smokes in my car. 
Bad enough some pax smell like they 've been swimming in tobacco


----------



## Lyft4uDC

I had someone vape in my car. I didn't notice the smell until next pax mentioned it smelled like vanilla cigar..and he liked it. I apologized and cracked a window down to vent it out just in case.


----------



## IEUber

I vape, you vape , we all vape together


----------



## scrurbscrud

getemtheresafely said:


> For my car its no cigs or vaping.....


I'm OK with vaping. And if it was a good looking woman as in the opening post, I'd have to consider it...


----------



## cybertec69

No smoking allowed in any taxi/FHV car in nyc, if you get caught =big ticket, no fly by "uber /lyft" nighters work here. Also NO smoking allowed in my car PERIOD.


----------



## cybertec69

ATLrider said:


> Do you allow passengers to smoke in your car?
> 
> Atleast once a day i get someone who asks.
> One pax, even said, "i wished uber allowed an option to chose a smoking friendly driver".


So who was that bimbo.


----------



## cornbread

Never had anyone ask, have seen people stamp out there cig before they enter my car.


----------



## Actionjax

I told a guy he couldn't smoke. When I dropped him off at the airport he sparked one up blew the smoke in my car and shut the door. 1 Star and a report to Uber. Uber asked if I wanted to charge him with the $150 cleaning fee. Told them it was ok, but he can keep the 1 star rating on me. The agreed with my decision.


----------



## UberAlan

ATLrider said:


> Do you allow passengers to smoke in your car?
> 
> Atleast once a day i get someone who asks.
> One pax, even said, "i wished uber allowed an option to chose a smoking friendly driver".


 I haven't started yet but definitely NO. If you let one smoke in your car then they will expect that they can in all future rides. For me, I'm a non-smoker but I am also allergic to tobacco.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS

[

Do you allow passengers to smoke in your car?

I dunno??...If she took off some of her "war paint" and I got a better look at her in the sunlight I could prolly answer your question better, How's her backside??...At this point I'd say no she can't smoke in my car !!!...[/QUOTE]


----------



## scrurbscrud

cybertec69 said:


> So who was that bimbo.


Probably the opening posters wife...


----------



## MciDave

I don't allowing smoking in my car since I quit 5 1/2 years ago, over the Halloween weekend I had several riders wanting to and even asked if they could. I stated no I'm sorry I do not allow smoking in my car, I ended up seeing my rating drop as a result. So basically your damn if you do and damn if you don't riders can really hammer your rating simply because they can. Your rating drops too low and your shut off as a driver.


----------



## cocoa

Hell no. I'm allergic to it. And no vaping either. Allergic to that crap too. It's only a few minutes, they can wait.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

A passenger asking if they can smoke gets the same reaction as a passenger asking if I can take five people (stink eye, shit rating, possible cancel/drive-off). They know the answer, the question is just spam to see if they’ve got a weakling driver. It’s just a ******y thing to ask.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS




----------



## Realityshark

Cigs are ok, Weed's ok. Also, I encourage shooting up and rollin' on molly. Have fun in my backseat, Piss on my seats, puke on my floor. I've lost all self respect at this point. I'm a Uber driver and there are 10 more just like me, lining up to take my job when one of these Pax rates me a 1 and drops me below a 4.6. I'm at the mercy of my Pax, so they can do anything they want cause I need to get a good rating or Uber will cut me off without even giving me a chance to explain myself. So yes sir, smoke that cig while you jerk off on my windows, just please rate me a 5!


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus

cornbread said:


> Never had anyone ask, have seen people stamp out there cig before they enter my car.


I had a guy ask and I said no, he said, cool I want to respect your car" 5 stars for the Pax


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS

Is this okay to smoke ???


----------



## UberAfterDark

I can usually tell who are the smokers. If they ask before I start the fare, I will ask them to have one now before we go, otherwise they have to wait. Not in my car, burn the leather!


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS

This could happen to you, It all depends on "what" they are smoking


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS

Realityshark said:


> Cigs are ok, Weed's ok. Also, I encourage shooting up and rollin' on molly. Have fun in my backseat, Piss on my seats, puke on my floor. I've lost all self respect at this point. I'm a Uber driver and there are 10 more just like me, lining up to take my job when one of these Pax rates me a 1 and drops me below a 4.6. I'm at the mercy of my Pax, so they can do anything they want cause I need to get a good rating or Uber will cut me off without even giving me a chance to explain myself. So yes sir, smoke that cig while you jerk off on my windows, just please rate me a 5!


Dude...."we" feel your pain....However, "we" are not professionals....But, "we" all know a simple case of "Stockholm Syndrome" when "we" see one (after all it takes one to know one kinna thing). This has helped me tremendously at the beginning of every trip and you will feel much better...


----------



## Courageous

Realityshark said:


> Cigs are ok, Weed's ok. Also, I encourage shooting up and rollin' on molly. Have fun in my backseat, Piss on my seats, puke on my floor. I've lost all self respect at this point. I'm a Uber driver and there are 10 more just like me, lining up to take my job when one of these Pax rates me a 1 and drops me below a 4.6. I'm at the mercy of my Pax, so they can do anything they want cause I need to get a good rating or Uber will cut me off without even giving me a chance to explain myself. So yes sir, smoke that cig while you jerk off on my windows, just please rate me a 5!


LOL!


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS

scrurbscrud said:


> Probably the opening posters wife...[/QU
> 
> 
> scrurbscrud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the opening posters wife...
> 
> 
> 
> He needs to keep an eye on her....looks like she is in his "best friends" back seat , just sayin'
Click to expand...


----------



## UberCemetery

LOL is right @Courageous


----------



## Tx rides

driveLA said:


> I have at times, haven't at times.
> 
> It just depends on the ride .
> 
> If pax is cool. If it's a good fare. How much time I will likely have to air out in between the next fare. If I remembered to bring the febreze.
> 
> Out of like 500 rides, only 5 have asked, only 2 have been allowed.


nothing really gets the smell out. Some people hate the smell because they cannot stand smokers - some people truly become nauseated by the smell of it, whether in smoke or as it has permeated into fibers. Ozium, Febreeze, etc may help - IF you let it air naturally for a period of time, but why risk turning off a future client to satisfy the selfish urge of a passenger who obviously does NOT get out much these days because practically NO business but bars allow smoking inside  As a 'reformed' smoker (now vape'r) I can smell it on people who have been outside smoking. I can smell it in used cars, etc. It does not make me sick, but I know a few people who just cannot be around the smell at all. They are also equally nauseated by smells of air fresheners and potpourri.


----------



## Optimus Uber

ATLrider said:


> Do you allow passengers to smoke in your car?
> 
> Atleast once a day i get someone who asks.
> One pax, even said, "i wished uber allowed an option to chose a smoking friendly driver".


hell no!!!


----------



## femaledriver

Nope. 1) I'm pregnant, 2) I don't want the next client complaining. I'll wait for them to finish smoking outside the car while the app is running.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Only if she is hot !


----------



## ShawnS

ATLrider said:


> One pax, even said, "i wished uber allowed an option to chose a smoking friendly driver".


I know I'll get flack for this but, I must say it, As a smoker myself, I'd have to agree with this "Option" if it were possible, It's our personal cars we are using to make money by offering our time and services to give ALL people safe comfortable enjoyable rides and I really do feel like their should be a "Option" for smoking friendly Cars / Drivers / Partners just like their are still allot of hotels that offer "smoking rooms" in them. Yes I know the whole world is now officially demonizing us smokers and vaping is all the rage now and even that too is now starting to be demonized, but seriously just look around at how many smokers and vapors there still are out their in the real world, and here we are at No Free choices and FORCED NO SMOKING or VAPING!!
It really just boils down to our each individual FREEDOMS of choice of how we want to live our lives. Freedom and "CHOICE" something that is slowly being eroded away faster and faster these days. 
So yeah a smoking friendly Uber Car and Driver "Option" as much as most people may hate it to even think about it (Unless you are a smoker or Vapor) could be a great option for those old schoolers like myself that does smoke and would love to be able to grab a quick ride that doesn't care either way if I smoke or not since I am paying them for a service right?. Again giving me the Freedom of choice to Choose what I prefer as an individual paying customer.
Now with that being said, just because I smoke doesn't mean I would demand someone let me to smoke in their Car or Home for that matter IF they told me not too I would gladly do as they asked and not smoke out of simple respect for their rights and wishes. My rights and wishes end where theirs begins since it's their property and their personal wishes.
So yeah, I think this could be a valuable "OPTION" for Uber Riders and Uber Driver Partners alike. Just sayin... My 2 cent's for what it's worth. But I'm sure it won't ever come to be, Smokers these days are looked upon like diseased sick and twisted low lives, yet when you look around there are smokers still out there everywhere. Huuum... but wouldn't it be Cool if we actually did have a Free Choice to choose? 
I can remember a time when I could smoke on a Airplane flight, in Restaurants, Stores, Malls, pretty much everywhere Even if it was only allowed in certain area's and life was more simple and way more laid back then when people weren't so bent on being offended by everything they didn't like the way they are today, if they didn't like it, they had a "Choice" Not too long ago, remember hearing the words from your local nice restaurant Hostess: "Welcome to (Our Restaurant) How many in your party? OK then Great!, will that be for the smoking or non smoking?" Ahhh the good old days.....


----------



## Optimus Uber

ShawnS said:


> I know I'll get flack for this but, I must say it, As a smoker myself, I'd have to agree with this "Option" if it were possible, It's our personal cars we are using to make money by offering our time and services to give ALL people safe comfortable enjoyable rides and I really do feel like their should be a "Option" for smoking friendly Cars / Drivers / Partners just like their are still allot of hotels that offer "smoking rooms" in them. Yes I know the whole world is now officially demonizing us smokers and vaping is all the rage now and even that too is now starting to be demonized, but seriously just look around at how many smokers and vapors there still are out their in the real world, and here we are at No Free choices and FORCED NO SMOKING or VAPING!!
> It really just boils down to our each individual FREEDOMS of choice of how we want to live our lives. Freedom and "CHOICE" something that is slowly being eroded away faster and faster these days.
> So yeah a smoking friendly Uber Car and Driver "Option" as much as most people may hate it to even think about it (Unless you are a smoker or Vapor) could be a great option for those old schoolers like myself that does smoke and would love to be able to grab a quick ride that doesn't care either way if I smoke or not since I am paying them for a service right?. Again giving me the Freedom of choice to Choose what I prefer as an individual paying customer.
> Now with that being said, just because I smoke doesn't mean I would demand someone let me to smoke in their Car or Home for that matter IF they told me not too I would gladly do as they asked and not smoke out of simple respect for their rights and wishes. My rights and wishes end where theirs begins since it's their property and their personal wishes.
> So yeah, I think this could be a valuable "OPTION" for Uber Riders and Uber Driver Partners alike. Just sayin... My 2 cent's for what it's worth. But I'm sure it won't ever come to be, Smokers these days are looked upon like diseased sick and twisted low lives, yet when you look around there are smokers still out there everywhere. Huuum... but wouldn't it be Cool if we actually did have a Free Choice to choose?
> I can remember a time when I could smoke on a Airplane flight, in Restaurants, Stores, Malls, pretty much everywhere Even if it was only allowed in certain area's and life was more simple and way more laid back then when people weren't so bent on being offended by everything they didn't like the way they are today, if they didn't like it, they had a "Choice" Not too long ago, remember hearing the words from your local nice restaurant Hostess: "Welcome to (Our Restaurant) How many in your party? OK then Great!, will that be for the smoking or non smoking?" Ahhh the good old days.....


Flack, flack, flack.

Your car your choice. Not something I would allow. But it's your car do as you wish


----------



## zMann

No smoking


----------



## RockinEZ

No. I always say the next PAX will complain, which they will.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

MciDave said:


> I don't allowing smoking in my car since I quit 5 1/2 years ago, over the Halloween weekend I had several riders wanting to and even asked if they could. I stated no I'm sorry I do not allow smoking in my car, I ended up seeing my rating drop as a result. So basically your damn if you do and damn if you don't riders can really hammer your rating simply because they can. Your rating drops too low and your shut off as a driver.


your rating will be hurt a lot more by all the other people who ride in your car and it smells like smoke


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Tx rides said:


> nothing really gets the smell out. Some people hate the smell because they cannot stand smokers - some people truly become nauseated by the smell of it, whether in smoke or as it has permeated into fibers. Ozium, Febreeze, etc may help - IF you let it air naturally for a period of time, but why risk turning off a future client to satisfy the selfish urge of a passenger who obviously does NOT get out much these days because practically NO business but bars allow smoking inside  As a 'reformed' smoker (now vape'r) I can smell it on people who have been outside smoking. I can smell it in used cars, etc. It does not make me sick, but I know a few people who just cannot be around the smell at all. They are also equally nauseated by smells of air fresheners and potpourri.


just an FYI I have asthma and the vaping bothers me just like smoke does


----------



## RockinEZ

No smoking anything in my car. I don't allow anything else they would not do at a police station.....


----------



## ShawnS

Optimus Uber said:


> Flack, flack, flack.
> 
> Your car your choice. Not something I would allow. But it's your car do as you wish


Well Quack Flack,... I would but since it is strictly prohibited by Uber, I can't and won't if I want to keep driving.
I was just saying it would be a cool "option" for both riders and drivers. And no not Pot, just your basic cigarette smoking. Nothing illegal.


----------



## Tx rides

Fuzzyelvis said:


> just an FYI I have asthma and the vaping bothers me just like smoke does


I'm assuming you mean up close, closed in environment, etc.? I can't detect it except at vape shops or lounges. Single vaper...that output dissipates before there is anything to inhale unless they are really close, but some of the heavy flavored leave a post-incense odor, IMO. When I vape "secretly" I hold it in until there is no steam. Of course, then I nearly passed out from all the nicotine hit!!!! Lol


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

RockinEZ said:


> No smoking anything in my car. I don't allow anything else they would not do at a police station.....


POST # 51 /RockinEZ :...............+1


----------



## ShawnS

Tx rides said:


> I'm assuming you mean up close, closed in environment, etc.? I can't detect it except at vape shops or lounges. Single vaper...that output dissipates before there is anything to inhale unless they are really close, but some of the heavy flavored leave a post-incense odor, IMO. When I vape "secretly" I hold it in until there is no steam. Of course, then I nearly passed out from all the nicotine hit!!!! Lol


That does suck  I know lots of people like that and respect that and never ever would smoke anything around them. My main whole point here I was trying to make was to have dedicated line option of cars and drivers that wouldn't mind smokers as riders etc... as a option. That's all. No biggie just wanted to chime in to this post. Peace out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Tx rides said:


> I'm assuming you mean up close, closed in environment, etc.? I can't detect it except at vape shops or lounges. Single vaper...that output dissipates before there is anything to inhale unless they are really close, but some of the heavy flavored leave a post-incense odor, IMO. When I vape "secretly" I hold it in until there is no steam. Of course, then I nearly passed out from all the nicotine hit!!!! Lol


If a smoker or vaper gets in the car I can immediately tell and if it's strong on their clothes I will often cough. Smokers have finally figured out the stink stays on them. Vapers I guess are still in denial.

If someome asks about smoking I wave inhaler at them.

If you ever get in my car and we drive the first half mile with all the windows down now you know why...


----------



## cybertec69

In nyc there is no smoking allowed in any Taxi/FHV. You also need to realize that your next pax most likely is not a smoker, and will not appreciate the smoke stink in your car. For me, there is NO SMOKING in my car, no exceptions.


----------



## limepro

I'm a smoker and will never allow it in my car, my kids sit back there. When I smoke I go wash up to get as much of the smell off of me as possible.


----------



## TimFromMA

I hate when you ask people not to smoke in your car but they have to take one more drag before putting it out then they exhale once inside.


----------



## UberAlan

I don't think it should be an option. It is sad if a nasty smoker can't wait 10 minutes while in the uber car to inflate their bodies with all the chemicals and smells that come with it.


----------



## Brady

When I first started as a driver I allowed it, once. I got complaints from several of the next few riders and my rating took a hit. I haven't allowed smoking in my car after that. I do allow vaping because it doesn't leave a lasting smell. I haven't had much problem with people asking to smoke in the car. I have a lot more problems with people attempting to carry open alcohol on Friday & Saturday nights.


----------



## KeJorn

ATLrider said:


> Do you allow passengers to smoke in your car?


Not just no, but HELL NO.
No smoking, eating, or drinking allowed in my car.
And no sex unless it is with me or I get video rights.


----------



## Fusion_HAR

No. And if I pull up and you're still smoking, you'll lose a star on top of whatever other reason you've given me (bad pin, no destination, etc). Eventually they'll get enough 4☆s to get them to 4.6 and we'll stop accepting all together.


----------



## KeJorn

ATLrider said:


>


So you included the photo to see if we might make exceptions? 
She IS cute, but unless she is making advances first (and I turn off the app), she's just like every other pretty face that enters the car... off limits.


----------



## Tx rides

ShawnS said:


> That does suck  I know lots of people like that and respect that and never ever would smoke anything around them. My main whole point here I was trying to make was to have dedicated line option of cars and drivers that wouldn't mind smokers as riders etc... as a option. That's all. No biggie just wanted to chime in to this post. Peace out.


Your car, your prerogative, I agree&#8230;But personally, I don't know why anyone would opt to limit their market base by allowing something which so many are accustomed to not having by now. Most smokers I know don't even smoke in their own vehicles. Furthermore, I can't imagine allowing strangers with open flames inside my vehicle. And....think about it: any cigarette burns at midnight, are you going to get out and inspect your seats with a flashlight? If you do not catch the damage, you do not collect for the damage. It's 2015, most smokers are used to not smoking in most public areas, especially transportation. But, as an independent contractor, I don't see why you can't let them. I just don't know why you would want to!!!


----------



## Tx rides

Fusion_HAR said:


> No. And if I pull up and you're still smoking, you'll lose a star on top of whatever other reason you've given me (bad pin, no destination, etc). Eventually they'll get enough 4☆s to get them to 4.6 and we'll stop accepting all together.


That is a little harsh. We get many clients who want to have a cigarette after they have landed in Austin. Particularly international travelers.since you provide slightly different transportation than my company By way of meter, I guess I can understand being aggravated if they make you wait, but I don't see any reason to penalize someone for putting it out as you are picking them up. But that's just me


----------



## Desert Driver

The *ONLY* time a pax is allowed to smoke in my car is if that pax is on fire. Other than that, no smoking in Desert Driver's metrocruiser.


----------



## Tx rides

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If a smoker or vaper gets in the car I can immediately tell and if it's strong on their clothes I will often cough. Smokers have finally figured out the stink stays on them. Vapers I guess are still in denial.
> 
> If someome asks about smoking I wave inhaler at them.
> 
> If you ever get in my car and we drive the first half mile with all the windows down now you know why...


Again, I think it depends on what they are they using. I vape a low nicotine low mint cartridge. There is a very faint whiff of mint if you "smell for it" immediately after I exhale it, if I have taken a heavy puff. But I intentionally do not smoke the flavored juices, except sometimes with my daughter outside at the house we try chocolate. It definitely leaves a faint smell of some sort. But I don't vape in any closed off areas.


----------



## UberDude2

Last weekend i had 4 juiced up and drunk frat boys in my car. All acting like idiots. The one who arranged the ride sat up front with me. Thought i would give into his pressure when he asked me if he could smoke in my car. I told him no. Then he looked me dead in the eyes trying to intimidate me and asked me if i was serious. Again i told him no he could not smoke in my car. He then proceeded to tell me that he didn't think my car was the type of car that i should ban smoking in. In other words he was saying my car wasn't good enough to preserve it's interior from the smell of smoke. Now, my car is nothing special it's a 2012 honda accord but still. The fact that he asked twice now was annoying me. I just laughed at him and told him that he was entitled to his opinion but that i disagreed. On the way to the destination his boys were yelling out the windows at other cars and acting like idiots. This guy was punching his fist into his other open hand to the beat of the music. Then halfway to the destination he asked one more time if he could smoke at which time i raised my voice and said "no man, no". Funny thing is he acted like a kid and said something like " i still don't think this is the kind of car that you shouldn't allow smoking"
Best part of the story is when he got out of my car he was fumbling through his wad of cash, passing by the 20 dollar bills. Separates a couple of one dollar bills and says "here, this is all i got for you" i said with a smart ass grin on my face "i'll take it thanks"! Little does he know that was the only tip i got all day. So I was glad to take the two bucks.
So the answer to the question is no, i don't allow smoking. Doesn't matter who it is...not even Jessica Rabbit (for those who read the story i posted a few months ago)


----------



## Desert Driver

UberDude2 said:


> Last weekend i had 4 juiced up and drunk frat boys in my car. All acting like idiots. The one who arranged the ride sat up front with me. Thought i would give into his pressure when he asked me if he could smoke in my car. I told him no. Then he looked me dead in the eyes trying to intimidate me and asked me if i was serious. Again i told him no he could not smoke in my car. He then proceeded to tell me that he didn't think my car was the type of car that i should ban smoking in. In other words he was saying my car wasn't good enough to preserve it's interior from the smell of smoke. Now, my car is nothing special it's a 2012 honda accord but still. The fact that he asked twice now was annoying me. I just laughed at him and told him that he was entitled to his opinion but that i disagreed. On the way to the destination his boys were yelling out the windows at other cars and acting like idiots. This guy was punching his fist into his other open hand to the beat of the music. Then halfway to the destination he asked one more if he could smoke at which time i raised my voice and said "no man, no". Funny thing is he acted like a kid and said something like " i still don't think this is the kind of car that you shouldn't allow smoking"
> Best part of the story is when he got out of my car he was fumbling through his wad of cash, passing by the 20 dollar bills. Separates a couple of one dollar bills and says "here, this is all i got for you" i said with a smart ass grin on my face "i'll take thanks"! Little does he know that was the only tip i got all day.
> So the answer to the question is no, i don't allow smoking. Doesn't matter who it is...not even Jessica Rabbit (for those who read the story i posted a few months ago)


You handled that beautifully. Well played.


----------



## aarondavid1010

Orlando_Driver said:


> If it will get me a tip and 5 stars. Ozium is your best friend


which it wont and you're a sap



ATLrider said:


> Do you allow passengers to smoke in your car?
> 
> Atleast once a day i get someone who asks.
> One pax, even said, "i wished uber allowed an option to chose a smoking friendly driver".


only me



ShawnS said:


> I know I'll get flack for this but, I must say it, As a smoker myself, I'd have to agree with this "Option" if it were possible, It's our personal cars we are using to make money by offering our time and services to give ALL people safe comfortable enjoyable rides and I really do feel like their should be a "Option" for smoking friendly Cars / Drivers / Partners just like their are still allot of hotels that offer "smoking rooms" in them. Yes I know the whole world is now officially demonizing us smokers and vaping is all the rage now and even that too is now starting to be demonized, but seriously just look around at how many smokers and vapors there still are out their in the real world, and here we are at No Free choices and FORCED NO SMOKING or VAPING!!
> It really just boils down to our each individual FREEDOMS of choice of how we want to live our lives. Freedom and "CHOICE" something that is slowly being eroded away faster and faster these days.
> So yeah a smoking friendly Uber Car and Driver "Option" as much as most people may hate it to even think about it (Unless you are a smoker or Vapor) could be a great option for those old schoolers like myself that does smoke and would love to be able to grab a quick ride that doesn't care either way if I smoke or not since I am paying them for a service right?. Again giving me the Freedom of choice to Choose what I prefer as an individual paying customer.
> Now with that being said, just because I smoke doesn't mean I would demand someone let me to smoke in their Car or Home for that matter IF they told me not too I would gladly do as they asked and not smoke out of simple respect for their rights and wishes. My rights and wishes end where theirs begins since it's their property and their personal wishes.
> So yeah, I think this could be a valuable "OPTION" for Uber Riders and Uber Driver Partners alike. Just sayin... My 2 cent's for what it's worth. But I'm sure it won't ever come to be, Smokers these days are looked upon like diseased sick and twisted low lives, yet when you look around there are smokers still out there everywhere. Huuum... but wouldn't it be Cool if we actually did have a Free Choice to choose?
> I can remember a time when I could smoke on a Airplane flight, in Restaurants, Stores, Malls, pretty much everywhere Even if it was only allowed in certain area's and life was more simple and way more laid back then when people weren't so bent on being offended by everything they didn't like the way they are today, if they didn't like it, they had a "Choice" Not too long ago, remember hearing the words from your local nice restaurant Hostess: "Welcome to (Our Restaurant) How many in your party? OK then Great!, will that be for the smoking or non smoking?" Ahhh the good old days.....


i'm a smoker why would i want strangers stinking up my car worse threatening ratings after? blowing smoke in your eyes and face- night time end of night long trip maybe. Anything else you'd have to be stupid


----------



## SuzeCB

duggles said:


> Ew, no. I even had someone ask one night if I'd wait for them to have a smoke when I pulled up to the pick up and they weren't even ready. I said "No." And then the guy claimed to be an Uber driver who would do the same for his clients. He then chose to get in instead of smoking. Terrible ride.


In NJ, the wait time between arrival and starting the trip is twice the usual minute rate. So long as I wasn't missing an upcoming surge, I might have waited. Sometimes I did, sometimes I didn't.


----------



## aarondavid1010

First time i waited. and i waited quite a bit 4 guys. I will leave right away if i get the opportunity again. You know they will ****ing 1 star you if you say no if they make you wait its disrespectful. Leaving it plain sight next time.This is uber not taxi. cancel option wait time


----------



## T&W

One pax was smoking when I arrived. She scratched the end of her cigarette on the step and put in her purse!


----------



## 404NofFound

Id let them for $50 and with the windows down.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Nobody smokes, nobody eats. Period.


----------

